#  Krankheiten >   Fuss geschwollen (Rist) >

## darkblue1962

Hallo, 
vor 4 Tagen, ohne vorherige Beschwerden begann mein linker Fuss zu schmerzen. Nach ein paar Stunden war der schmerz so stark, dass ich stark hinkend meine Arbeit unterbrechen musste.
Der Fuss schmerzt vom Zehenanfang bis hin zur Fussmitte, aber nur oben am Rist.
Die Schwellung ist ebenfalls in diesem Bereich gut erkennbar.
Der Orthopäde konnte nichts feststellen.
Die Cremes Voltaren und Dolobene zeigen keine Wirkung.
Was könnte das sein und was tun dagegen, vor allem gegen den Schmerz?
Ständig in einer Schonhaltung rumlaufen ist ja nicht gerade von Vorteil. 
Danke für Eure Antworten.  Gruss, Eddy

----------


## Sylvia

:zd_bye_3_cut: Hallo,ich hatte vor 6Jahren die gleichen Symptome und dann hat meine HA einen Rheumastatus gemacht und siehe da ich habe Rheuma im Sprunggelenk.Ich würde dir unbedingt vorschlagen zu deinem HA zu gehen und er soll die entsprechenden Untersuchungen machen.Von alleine geht das gewöhnlich nicht weg.Es muß auch nicht Rheuma sein,aber gehe bitte schnell zum Doc.

----------


## darkblue1962

Hallo Sylvia, 
danke für Deinen Rat. Gehe gleich morgen zum Arzt.
Wollte noch dazu sagen, dass ich die genannten Symptome vor ca. 3 Jahren schon mal hatte und seitdem Ruhe war. Hatte damals etwa 1 Jahr lang diese Schmerzen die dann einfach verschwanden. Jetzt haargenau dieselben Schmerzen an der selben Stelle. Finde das schon seltsam.
Hab grad mal gegoogelt ob nicht das Allergikum CETERIZIN was damit zu tun hat (nehm das immer täglich so 3 mon. im Frühjahr) hab aber nichts gefunden. 
Gruss, Eddy

----------


## Sylvia

:zd_bye_3_cut: Hallo Eddy,es muß nicht Rheuma sein,aber las dich Untersuchen.Es kann ein Rheumaschub sein.Und sage auch das du das schon mal hattest ist wichtig.Bei mir war der ganze Fuß dick und ich konnte ein halbes Jahr nicht richtig laufen.Hatte dann noch einen Schub nach einem Jahr und seit dem ist Ruhe.Bin natürlich beim Rheumatologen in Behandlung.Melde dich bin mal gespannt und drücke dir die Daumen das alles gut wird.Lg. Sylvi

----------


## darkblue1962

Hallo,  
es ist eine Entzündung der Sehnen des mittleren Zeh's.
Mache jetzt RIVANOL bäder nach Anweisung des Arztes und nehm bei Bedarf ein entzündungshemmendes Schmerzmittel.
Ist RIVANOL eigentlich für sowas geeignet? 
Eddy

----------


## darkblue1962

Hallo, 
war heut wieder beim Arzt. Prof. B. in Regensburg erkannte sofort was los ist: *Metatarsalgie Morton,* http://www.medizinfo.de/orthopaedie/...esyndrom.shtml das sind kleine Knoten an den Nervenbahnen und diese verursachen die starken schmerzen. Da dies eine Neurologische Sache ist, war ich gleich noch bei einem, der im geleichen Haus ist. Auch dieser Arzt vermutet diese Krankheit.
Nächste Woche noch ein Kernspin und dann die OP in den nächsten Tagen.
Freu mich schon wieder schmerzfrei zu sein. 
Ich meld mich ein paar Tage nach der OP wieder. 
Gruss, Eddy

----------

